# The Indians 5 weeks today



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The Indians are now 5 weeks old and the biggest time wasters every all they want me to do is play with them   I must say I love every second spent with them they are simply adorable    



MedicineMan



Mohawk 



SmokeSignals 



Tomahawk 



Warpaint


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are georgous are you keeping any?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Wow, they are getting so big!!!!

Medicine Man still gets my vote though - he is just adorable 
I am sure he will be snapped up quick - as will his cheeky brothers x


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

They are adorable...great pics.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg they are soo cute smokesignals is my fav  xx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh me and my OH have fallen in love with warpaint.... wish we werent so far away hes probably spoken for anyway !!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww omg they are getting big now


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

awww they are looking lovlier everytime I see pics of them


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:001_tt1::001_tt1:Goorrrggeeoouuss May,simply MMwah:001_wub::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are really Cute!! great pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

they're looking fabulous May! I love Mohawk - he 's like a little Gremlin  and Smokesignal looks as if he's waving at the camera. Adorable all of them :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG all so cute - think I will go with Mohawk on this thread...must get a bigger kitnapping bag....


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you like the babies:ciappa:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww aren't they cute. I can see why you wouldn't get anything done with them around


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

They're sooooo nice! Are you keeping them or finding new homes? I'm in Lancashire to...  The brown ones are beautiful, so unique.

What breed are they?


----------

